# ENWorld & Adobe?!?



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 15, 2006)

Why is it that everytime I come to ENWorld, my PC turns on Adobe (I'm guessing Acrobat)?

It's kind of irritating when my PC slows/stops each time.
But it doesn't happen on my work PC (prior to having ENWorld blocked anyway).
So what is it about my home PC that causes this?


----------



## ssampier (Oct 18, 2006)

The Adobe Acrobat should only load if you currently loading a PDF.

There's also a Adobe pre-loader file (runs in the background), but that's unrelated to EnWorld or the Internet at all.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 18, 2006)

When I have a page of ENWorld already open, it doesn't load.
But when I open the first page of ENWorld, it pauses to load Acrobat.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 18, 2006)

That's just weird.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd recommend checking the settings in Acrobat. I can't think of how it could be a problem with EN World itself. What happens if you open Acrobat first, and then go to EN World?


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 18, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'd recommend checking the settings in Acrobat. I can't think of how it could be a problem with EN World itself. What happens if you open Acrobat first, and then go to EN World?



Hmm...don't know.
Was hoping there was an easy solution & I wasn't the 1st.


----------



## HugeOgre (Oct 21, 2006)

I wonder if its related to something I just saw on my machine. I recently updated to IE 7 while trying to stamp out a bad rash of Arabic on my system. Now when I come to Enworld (any page it seems) Im constantly given the message up at the top of my browser window

"This website wants to run the following add-on: 'SVG Viewer 3.02 for Netscape' from 'Adobe Systems Inc. (unverified publisher)'. If you trust the website and the add-on and want to allow it to run, click here... 

So far Ive been ignoring it, but it DOES make me wonder. I didnt see any reference to it when I searched the forums for "SVG Viewer"


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 22, 2006)

I've noted this too under IE 7 for Vista.  It's annoying the hell out of me, but I haven't been annoyed enough to hunt down the line of code responsible - yet


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 22, 2006)

Problems have been reported with IE7 hitting sites with adsense on it (googles advertising?), and also any occasion where files of type svg-xml were being served.

It doesn't sound as if that is likely with ENworld, but there are clearly some consistent problems with IE7 wanting to install or run some funny stuff when it hits web pages.

What version of browser are you using, BlueBlackRed?


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Oct 23, 2006)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> What version of browser are you using, BlueBlackRed?



This isn't a new issue for me.
It's been happening for a few months now.
IE version 6.0.2900....


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 26, 2006)

I had that same problem when I had full blown Acrobat 5.0 on my computer. It went away when I installed the 7.0 Acrobat reader and the free version of PDF995's PDF creating software.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 2, 2006)

Getting a similiar result when I use the new Internet Explorer (7.0), but it is saying Quicktime from Apple Computer wants to run that add-on.


----------

